# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Ποδοδερματιτιδα;

## _maria_xg

Γεια σας
Θα μπορούσα να κάνω μια ερώτηση;Ένα από τα παραδεισάκια μου νομίζω ότι  έχει ποδοδερματίτιδα (παρόλο που του έχω μαλακές πατήθρες).Για δείτε και εσείς. Vibramycin σε σιρόπι δεν μπορώ  να βρώ.Σε χάπι όμως δεν γνωρίζω την δοσολογία.Επίσης υπάρχει καποια  κρέμα βοηθητική που θα μπορούσα να του βαλω;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Δειχνει διογκωση στην αρθρωση αλλα πρεπει να δουμε απο κατω την πατουσα για να εχουμε αποψη για ποδοδερματιτιδα 

Μονο στο ενα ποδι εχει διογκωμενη αρθρωση; στο αλλο; Ποιο ψηλα στο ιδιο ποδι ( στο << γονατο >> αν μπορουσαμε να πουμε ετσι τον ορο ) εχει και εκει διογκωση;

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι, είναι μόνο στο ένα πόδι.Το άλλο είναι εντάξει.

----------


## jk21

Δεν φαινεται εστια επιμολυνσης απ κατω , εκτος ισως στην ακρη αριστερα που φαινεται ενα μικρο μαυριδερο κυκλακι 

Αντιθετα εχω την εντυπωση οτι υπαρχει καποια ακαριαση που ισως εχει δημιουργησει φλεγμονη στο ποδι




Θα σου ελεγα να παρεις την celestoderm  (αυτη που εχει και γενταμυκινη μεσα της with garamycin που λεει  ) αλοιφη απο φαρμακειο (εχεις καποια αλλη δερματικη στο σπιτι ) και να βαζεις πρωι απογευμα για καποιες μερες . Αν ειναι ακαρεα θα τα πνιξει και αυτη , ενω αν υπαρχει μολυνση απο βακτηριο θα βοηθησει και η βηταμεθαζονη που εχει , θα μειωσει τη φλεγμονη  .Αν  δεν υποχωρησεις σταδιακα μεσα στο 4ημερο , θα δουμε πως θα συνεχισεις μετα . Αν το πουλι ειχε και στο αλλο ποδι , ισως ειχε θεμα ουρικης αρθριτιδας λογω αυξημενης ληψης πρωτεινης αλλα δεν γινεται να εχει κατι τετοιο και οι αλλες αρθρωσεις να ειναι οκ . Αν δουμε οτι δεν υποχωρει θα δωσεις μαλλον και augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απ φαρμακειο αλλα οχι προς το παρον.Εκτος αν βλεπεις το πουλι φουσκωμενο στο φτερωμα


* υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειχε πιαστει σε κανενα σχοινακι το ποδαρακι του τελευταια;

----------


## amatina

Μάλλον _ιοί__ θηλωμάτων_

----------


## _maria_xg

Δεν φαίνεται φουσκωμένο με την έννοια του άρρωστου,απλά δέιχνει να δυσκολεύεται να πατήσει το ποδαράκι του επειδή το ενοχλεί.Του έβαλα την κρέμα και ελπίζω να βελτιωθεί  :Happy: 

Δεν ξέρω εάν το πιάστηκε κάπου όμως βρήκα μαδημένη την άκρη της πατηθρας την οποία την έβγαλα μετά . Μάλλον προσπαθούσε να τραβήξει κάποιο σχοινάκι.

----------


## jk21

Οι πατηθρες απο σχοινι ειναι απο τις μαλακοτερες για πουλια και ιδανικες για ποδοδερματιτιδα , αρκει η ακρη να ειναι εκτος κλουβιου ή να τερματιζεται με ειδικη πλαστικη ταπα .Μπορει και να τραυματιστηκε απ εκει αν πιαστηκε το σχοινι και μπορει να μην εχει σχεση  .Ομως αν εχεις αυτη τη στιγμη πλαστικες , καλα ειναι να τις επαναφερεις αλλιως βαλε εστω ξυλινες απο καμβιλιες

----------


## _maria_xg

Όχι δεν έχω βγάλει τις μαλακές πατήθρες άπλα έβγαλα τις άκρες πιο έξω.

Σήμερα ουσιαστικά ειναι 1 & 1/2 μερες που του βάζω την αλοιφή όμως έχω την εντύπωση οτι η διογκωση συνεχίζεται , αλλά ίσως χρείαζονται να περασουν λίγες ημέρες για να βελτιωθεί. 

Προχθές:


Σήμερα:

----------


## jk21

Απο τη μια με μπερδευει οτι το δερμα παιρνει ενα λευκο ξερο χρωμα που δεν ειχε , απο την αλλη ομως προσεξε την καμπυλη της φλεγμονης πισω και προς τα κατω  που συρρικνωνεται .Ειναι νωρις παντως για αμεση βελτιωση 

πριν



Μετα

----------


## _maria_xg

:Happy:   Ναι έτσι είναι , χρειάζεται κάποιο χρόνο.

----------


## _maria_xg

Τέταρτη ημέρα με την αλοιφή ..συνεχίζω ή χρειάζεται να κάνω κάτι άλλο;

----------


## jk21

Βαλε και αυριο και σταματας τουλαχιστον προς το παρον την συγκεκριμενη αλοιφη 

Παρε augmentin σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα των 250 mg απο φαρμακειο . Το κανεις διαλλυμα οπως λενε οι εσωκλειστες οδηγιες και θα βαζεις για τουλαχιστον 1 εβδομαδα στην ποτιστρα . Δοσολογια θα σου στειλω με πμ . Δεν βλεπω σημαντικη μειωση της φλεγμονης εσωτερικα και επειδη η αλοιφη εχει και κορτιζονη , δεν θελω να δοθει συνεχομενα αρκετες μερες 

Οσο θα δινεις την αντιβιωση στο νερο , δεν ξερω αν θες να παρεις ειτε epithol ειτε tabernil pomada αλοιφες για ακαρεα των ποδιων ή να περιμενουμε να δουμε τι θα γινει με την αντιβιωση για την εσωτερικη φλεγμονη και βλεπεις μετα για τα ακαρεα;

----------


## _maria_xg

Καλησπέρα! Έδωσα το augmentin για περισσότερο απο μια εβδομάδα με συνδυασμό κρέμας epithol. Παρατηρώ κάποια βελτίωση όμως εξακολουθεί να μην πατάει το πόδι του σωστά.Τι θα μπορούσα να κάνω απο εδώ και πέρα; Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## jk21

Συνεχιζεις και τα δυο !  σιγουρα μεχρι την 10η μερα την augmentin , για περισσοτερο θα δουμε τοτε 

την epithol ισως και πιο μετα  , οχι τοσο για ακαρεα οσο για καποιες ουσιες που εχει και βοηθανε το κερατινο δερμα 


Πιστευω παντως οτι ειχε μπει , ισως υπαρχει ακομα και δεν εχει απορροφηθει , καποιο ξενο σωμα εκει πχ καποιο σχοινακι που ισως ειχε τυλιξει και πληγωσει το ποδι

----------


## _maria_xg

Τώρα υπάρχει κάτι που μπορούμε να κάνουμε; Δεν ξέρω έαν πέρνει βελτίωση , ουσιαστικά δεν το πατάει απλά το ακουμπάει.

----------


## jk21

Φαινεται να εχει μικρυνει λιγο , ομως η κινητικη του εικονα οπως το περιγραφεις δεν ειναι ενθαρρυντικη .Ποσες μερες εχεις συμπληρωσει με φαρμακο; το εχεις σταματησει; 



 1φλεβαρη





Σημερα

----------


## _maria_xg

Όταν συμπλήρωσαν οι δέκα μέρες σταμάτησα το φάρμακο. Την epithol όμως την έβαζα και μετά.

----------


## jk21

παρατηρησες αν την 10η ημερα που σταματησες , ειχε καλυτερη κινητικοτητα και αν χειροτερεψε σταδιακα;  ή και τοτε δεν ηταν οκ;

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι, χειροτέρεψε σταδιακά μετά το φάρμακο. Η κινητικότητα δεν είναι καλή όμως ελπίζω το πρόβλημα να είναι εξωτερικό και μην προχωρήσει εσωτερικά γιατί το ποδαράκι σε κάποια σημεία είναι ακόμα κάπως πρησμένο ..

----------


## jk21

Bρες baytril ή tabernil gentamicina σε μαγαζια με κτηνιατρικα φαρμακα (αν δεν ξερεις πες μου που μενεις )  . Αν και πιθανοτατα αν το εβλεπα την 10 ημερα και εδειχνε καλυτερα , να σου λεγα να συνεχιζες λιγο ακομα , ακομα και τοτε εδειχνε οτι ειναι ανθεκτικο στο augmentin , οποτε πηγαινε σε ενα απο αυτα τα επισης δραστικα φαρμακα αλλα οχι ιδια με το augmentin . Θα δωσεις τουλαχιστον 7ημερο αλλα Μαρια θα πρεπει να εχουμε συχνοτερα εικονα

----------


## _maria_xg

Δεν ξέρω ομως θα προσπαθήσω να τα βρω ..μένω στην Άνω Γλυφαδα.
 Επίσης η epithol χρειάζεται άλλο ;

----------


## jk21

Σταματησε τη epithol 


Δεν γνωριζω προς τα εκει δυστυχως καποιο

----------


## amatina

Αλλοπουρινόλη  για το υπόλοιπο της ζωής του, σωστή διατροφή, επαρκή πηγή της βιταμίνης Α.

----------


## _maria_xg

Η αλλοπουρινη είναι φάρμακο για την ουρική αρθρίτιδα ;

----------


## amatina

> Η αλλοπουρινη είναι φάρμακο για την ουρική αρθρίτιδα ;


Ναι αλλοπουρινόλη

----------


## _maria_xg

Χίλια συγνώμη και συγνώμη εάν γίνομαι φορτική αλλά δεν έχω καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται.Ειναι σαν ευλογία ; Σαν αρθρίτιδα ; Είναι θανατηφόρο;;; Πρέπει να το απομονωσω από τα αλλά πουλιά; Συγνώμη και πάλι για την αδιακρισία μου όμως ρωτάω γιατι είναι πολύ αγαπημένο μου πτηνό.

----------


## jk21

Με ευλογια δεν εχει σχεση . Γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι μολυνση απο βακτηριο . Καποια απο αυτα μπορει να δημιουργησουν και θεμα στις αρθρωσεις .Υπαρχει φλεγμονη που δεν υποχωρει και δειχνει ανθεκτικη . Δεν βλεπω σε αλλες αρθρωσεις προβλημα , οποτε δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με ουρικη αρθριτιδα .Ο Μιχαλης μαλλον αν κρινω απο οτι σου προτεινει , πιστευει οτι εχει .Θα σου πει εκεινος

----------


## _maria_xg

Βασικά με ανησυχεί πολύ επειδή φαίνεται σαν να έχει σπάσει το κοκαλάκι του ποδιού και φαίνεται κάτι σκούρο ..ίσως είναι το νεύρο  :sad:

----------


## jk21

Σπασμενο δεν φαινεται κατι . Σκουρο στις φωτο δειχνει μονο ενα σημειο που δειχνει σαν βαθουλωμα πριν ξεκινησει το καλαμι αλλα στη φωτο δειχνει απλα σαν να μην φωτιζεται εκει

----------


## _maria_xg

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη,δεν γνωρίζω αλλά για να βεβαιωθούμε καλύτερα να δείτε ο ίδιος.
Ελπίζω το βίντεο να είναι οράτο.

----------


## ndlns

Εμένα στο βίντεο δεν μου αρέσει αυτό που βλέπω. Χωρίς να έχω εμπειρία, νομίζω ότι το κόκαλο είναι κομμένο.
 Περίμενε το Δημήτρη για περισσότερα, αλλά σίγουρα θέλει αντιβίωση και αλοιφή τοπικά για να μην μολυνθεί. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amatina

Η συμπτωματολογία εξαρτάται από τον τόπο όπου λαμβάνει χώρα η συσσώρευση κρυστάλλων, στα σπλάχνα, στις αρθρώσεις, ή και στα δυο. Στα σπλάχνα υπάρχει νεφρική εμπλοκή που μπορεί να επηρεάσει άλλα ζωτικά όργανα, προκαλώντας το θάνατο του πουλιού. Στις αρθρώσεις έχει μια πιο χρόνια παρουσίαση και σχετίζεται άμεσα με το μεταβολισμό των πρωτεϊνών. Η συμπτωματολογία είναι μία φλεγμονώδης αντίδραση που επηρεάζουν τις αρθρώσεις, μπορεί να είναι εξωτερικά φλεγμονή των αιμοφόρων αγγείων Η ακριβής αιτία της σπλαγχνικής ουρικής αρθρίτιδας δεν είναι σαφής, αλλά φαίνεται υπάρχει μια ποικιλία από παράγοντες που μπορεί να προκαλέσουν μια προδιάθεση. Συχνά συνδέεται με τα υψηλά επίπεδα των διατροφικών πρωτεϊνών και ασβεστίου, βιταμίνη D3 υπερβιταμίνωση, ανεπαρκή επίπεδα βιταμίνης Α και ακόμη και η έλλειψη επαρκούς παροχής νερού. Άλλοι παράγοντες, όπως τοξίνες, ιοί, βακτήρια, άλλες λοιμώξεις ή μεταβολικές διαταραχές μπορεί να παρεμβαίνει με την λειτουργία των νεφρών και να δημιουργήσει το πρόβλημα. Οτιδήποτε βλάπτει τα νεφρά στο πουλί μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε ουρική αρθρίτιδα.  Εάν θες βαλε στο πόδι  PENNSAID 1,5% (W/W) BOTTLEx15ML

----------


## amatina

Που ειναι το βιντεο;

----------


## jk21

Nαι Νικο φαινεται σε εκεινο το σημειο να ειναι κομμενο  . Aυτο πρεπει να ηταν και η αιτια της αρχικης φλεγμονης απλα στις πρωτες φωτο δεν ηταν ορατο το σημειο γιατι το εκρυβε το πισω δαχτυλο .Αρχιζω να λεω με περισσοτερη σιγουρια οτι  ειχα αναφερει ως υποψια στο ποστ 4 ... καποιο σχοινακι να πιαστηκε και να πληγωσε το ποδι . Με εντυπωσιαζει παντως που ακομα εστω με δυσκολια το πατα ... εχει σπασει το κοκκαλο αλλα ο τενοντας μαλλον ειναι στη θεση του .Δεν ξερω τι μπορεις να κανεις επιπλεον απ μονη σου . Αν θρεψει ο κινδυνος μειωνεται ομως ετσι υπαρχουν εσωτερικοι ιστοι εκθετοι για μολυνση . Συνεχισε με αλοιφη αντιβιοτικη fucidin ή spray pulvo μηπως σταδιακα κλεισει .Να ενωθει το κοκκαλο μαλλον απιθανο ... Εναλλακτικα και αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα , πας σε πτηνιατρο μηπως κατι μπορει να κανει

----------


## _maria_xg

Αχχ! Δηλαδή έχει σπάσει το πόδι του .. Ναι, θα του βάλω την αλοιφή και από Δευτέρα θα προσπαθήσω να τον παω σε πτηνιατρο. Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## jk21

Μαρια οπτικα ετσι δειχνει (νομιζψ καθαρα ... )  αλλα προφανως ετσι το βλεπουν ατομα που δεν ειναι πτηνιατροι αλλα απλοι χομπιστες  . Το σημαντικοτερο στην περιπτωση μας , ειναι αν τυχον η συγκρατηση που μαλλον υπαρχει απο τον τενοντα , μπορει να βοηθησει σε τυχον επανασυγκολληση με καποιο τροπο και του οστου ή αν αυτο ειναι αδυνατο , να αξιολογηθει αν μπορει εστω να επουλωθει ο μυικος ιστος κα να μην ειναι εκθετο το οστο ή αν υπαρχει αναγκη τομης και φραγης του ποδιου εκει για αποφυγη επιμολυνσης

----------


## Deukalion

Ενδεχομένως δεν έχει σπάσει τίποτα και είναι απλά μια μεγάλη πληγή.Έχω χειριστεί παρόμοια υπόθεση ψηλά στο μπούτι,με πολύ χειρότερη εμφάνιση.Το εν λόγω καναρίνι στην περίπτωσή μου,έκανε να πατήσει το πόδι του 1,5 μήνα.Παράλληλα έχασε δύο νύχια και σχεδόν έλιωσε ένα δάκτυλο,αφού ήταν σαν να έσερνε ένα "νεκρό" πόδι απο πατήθρα σε πατήθρα.
Το αντιμετώπισα αρχικά με σχεδόν καθημερινή χορήγηση αλοιφής και τοποθέτηση καινουριων πάτηθρων.Επίσης το κούρεψα πάρα πολύ για να μην κολλάνε τα φτερά στην πληγή.
Θέλει μεγάλη προσοχή στην διατροφή.Το καναρινάκι απο τούμπανο που ήταν έγινε σε 4 μέρες στέκα.Πρόσεξε αυτό το σημείο πολύ.
Εφόσον το πόδι δεν αλλάζει χρώμα πια σε ακόμη πιο σκούρο και δεν μαραίνεται,έχεις πολλές ελπίδες σε ένα/δύο μήνες απο τώρα να δεις πλήρη αποκατάσταση.
Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη δεν ξερω αν το προσεξες αλλα στο κεντρο της φωτο , στο σημειο που εχω κοψει , δες πως το λευκο κοκκαλο που ανεβαινει ενδιαμεσα , δειχνει να εχει κοπει και να μην συνεχιζει πιο πανω ενω στο πανω μερος εχει ενα ελαχιστο κομματκι πριν ξεκινησει το δερμα , που μαλλον ειναι η συνεχεια του

----------


## Deukalion

Το πρόσεξα,δεν είναι παράλογος ο ισχυρισμός οτι έχει σπάσει,αλλά κρίνουμε απο μια φωτογραφία και ότι και να πούμε,αν δεν το πιάσουμε στα χέρια,δεν βγαίνει άκρη.
Κατέθεσα απλά την εμπειρία μου.Αν έβγαζα φωτογραφία τη περίπτωσή μου (κάπου κάποια θα έχω) το πόδι θα το είχαμε βγάλει σκάρτο 100%.
Αν φαίνεται το κόκκαλο να εξέχει έτσι σε μια φωτογραφία,φαντάζομαι ο ιδιοκτήτης θα μπορεί να καταλάβει αν έχει σπάσει σε τέτοιο βαθμό και να μας πει.

----------


## _maria_xg

Δυστυχώς και εμένα μου φαίνεται σαν να λείπει κομμάτι.Παραπανω έχω προσθέσει ένα βίντεο που φαίνεται πιο καθαρά.Εδώ και μέρες δεν φαινόταν κάτι εξωτερικά πέρα από κάποιο πρήξιμο σε εκείνη την περιοχή όμως ξαφνικά είδα αυτήν την εικόνα και ανησύχησα.Τωρα ελπίζω να βρω κάποιο πτηνιατρο ο οποίος να μπορεί να ανταποκριθεί με κάποιο τρόπο σε αυτή την κατάσταση. 
Ευχαριστώ παντός πάρα πολύ για την προσπάθεια και το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## jk21

Μαρια σε ποια περιοχη μενεις;

----------


## _maria_xg

Νότια προάστια (Άνω Γλυφάδα)

----------


## jk21

Αν δεν ενημερωθείς απ καποιο μελος μας με θετικη εμπειρια επισκεψης του σε πτηνιατρο της ευρυτερης περιοχης  (με πμ ) και δεν γνωρίζεις καποιον εσυ , αν θες να σου στειλουμε σχετικη λιστα που εχει η Διαχ  .Ομαδα και ενημερωνει αν καποιο μελος μας προτεινει καποιον επιπλέον μετα από θετικες εντυπώσεις που ειχε

----------


## _maria_xg

Καλά θα ήταν εάν κάποιος έχει να μου προτείνει κάποιον καλό πτηνιατρο.Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω κάποιον.

----------


## _maria_xg

Πήγα σε έναν πτηνιατρο όπου μου είπε πρότεινε και εκείνος το Baytril επειδή το πόδι του είναι ακόμα καπως πρισμένο.Για το πόδι δεν υπάρχουν πολλά να γίνουν μιας και είναι πολύ μικρό σε μέγεθος πουλάκι. 
Συγνωμη να ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο; Τι σημαίνει εάν ένα πουλάκι κουνάει συνέχεια το λαιμό του σαν να του έχει «κάτσει» κάποιο σποράκι ;

----------


## jk21

Διαφορα ... να βλέπαμε σε μικρο βιντεο τι εννοεις; κανε και ένα ελεγχο στο στομα να δεις εσωτερικα αν εχει βλεννα ή καποιο άλλο σημαδι

----------


## _maria_xg

Καλησπέρα!Θα ηθελα να ρωτήσω το Baytril για πόσες μέρες το χρησιμοποιούμε συνήθως;Ο πτηνίατρος είπε για 4 μέρες λόγο ότι το πόδι του ήταν πρησμένο όμως εξακολουθεί να είναι κάπως πρησμένο.

----------


## jk21

Δεν είμαι πτηνιατρος αρα δεν εχει ιδια βαρυτητα η γνωμη μου

Οσο ξερω τα μικροβια θελουν τουλάχιστον 7ημερη αγωγη , ειδικα αν το πρόβλημα μειωνεται εμφανως αλλα παραμενει υπολοιπο ...
Αν δεν υπαρχει σημαντικη βελτιωση μαλιστα , τοτε συχνα ο γιατρος επαναξιολογεί το θεμα και συχνα αλλαζει φαρμακο . 


Εχεις συγκριτικη εικονα του πως ηταν (σε πρηξιμο ) στην εναρξη της αγωγης και τωρα ;

----------


## _maria_xg

Ο πτηνίατρος είπε ότι θα χρειαστεί αρκετό καιρό για να βελτιωθεί η εικόνα του ποδιού ωστόσο παρόλο που υπάρχει αυτό το άνοιγμα στο πόδι , δεν υπάρχει ανοιχτή πληγή, δείχνει επουλωμένο.Ομως στις περιοχές πριν και μετά το κομμάτι που λείπει υπάρχει πρήξιμο χωρίς ουσιαστική βελτίωση.

----------


## jk21

καλα είναι να το δουμε  ...

----------


## _maria_xg

Ο πτηνίατρος είπε ότι δεν έσπασε κόκαλο και μου συνέστησε μαλακά πατήματα και πολυ καθαριότητα..

----------


## ndlns

Μακάρι να είναι εντάξει το κόκαλο και να επανέλθει. Πάντως η πληγή φαίνεται να κλείνει, ευχάριστο αυτό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

αυτή τη στιγμη είναι εμφανη η επουλωση !





δες πω ηταν 







Δεν βλεπω παντως επιπλέον ερεθισμο (δεν εχει φυγει βεβαια ο αρχικος ) , βλεπω όμως σιγουρα πρόβλημα με υπερκερατωση από ακαρεα των ποδιων (knemidokoptes   ).Oταν το πουλακι παει καλυτερα με τον τραυματισμο θα πρεπει να αντιμετωπισθουν .O γιατρος δεν τα ειδε;

----------


## _maria_xg

Δεν μου είπε κάτι γι ´αυτό (όμως γενικά δεν ήταν θετικός με τις κρέμες). Όποτε κατά την γνώση σας προς το παρόν περιμένω , δεν του δίνω κάτι για τώρα , σωστά;

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω τι επιδραση μπορει να εχει η αλοιφή για ακαρεα στο σημειο που υπηρχε ο τραυματισμος οποτε ναι , αργοτερα καλυτερα

----------


## _maria_xg

Εντάξει!  :Happy:

----------


## _maria_xg

Χρόνια πολλά!Χριστός Ανέστη!
  Τα δάχτυλα από το παραδεισακι μου δεν επανήλθαν όμως συνεχίζει να κάνει τις δραστήριοτητες του κανονικά όπως το να κάνει κούνια ή και ακόμα να ζευγαρώνει. 


Η υπερκερατωση είναι ακόμα αρκετή και επειδή το άνοιγμα στο πόδι σχεδόν έχει κλείσει ή έστω το οποίο άνοιγμα που υπάρχει φαίνεται να είναι εξωτερικό.Αρχισα να του βαζω την τελευταία εβδομάδα epithol .Βεβαια στην πραγματικότητα δεν είδα κάποια ουσιαστική βελτίωση.Ομως τις τελευταιες μερες άρχισε να βγάζει πούπουλα στην περιοχή του μπουτίου(είναι γυμνό)και να μην δείχνει και τόσο καλά. Τοτε παράτηρησα ότι η περιοχή εκεί είναι πρησμένη. Ποια είναι η εκτίμηση σας; Να υπάρχει κάποια εσωτερική λοίμωξη; Μήπως η αλοιφή του προκαλέσε πρόβλημα;

----------


## amastro

Το μαύρο σημαδάκι κάτω από την παλιά πληγή, αν μπορείς βγάλε το μια πιο καθαρή φωτογραφία.
Δεν φαίνεται καλά στη μεγέθυνση.
Δείχνει σαν να έχει προχωρήσει κάποια μόλυνση.

----------


## jk21

και μια στο αλλο << μπουτι >> να συγκρινουμε την διογκωση σε σχεση με αυτο που δειχνει να εχει πραγματι προβλημα .Η μεγαλυτερη φωτο που ζητησε ο Ανδρεας , ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα μας δειξει πιο καθαρα εμφανιση ποδοδερματιτιδας στη βαση της πατουσας αλλα δειχνει να υπαρχει και ενα μαυραδακι και στο μπροστινο δαχτυλο που ειναι ακριβως κατω απο το πισω δαχτυλο

----------


## _maria_xg

Νομίζω ότι η πληγή στο ποδαράκι του έχει βελτιωθεί.. 





Εδω είναι το άλλο πόδι ..

----------


## jk21

Yπαρχει ενα μικρο << κακαδακι >> ξερο , οχι ομως κατι σημαντικο που φοβομουνα στη μακρινη φωτο . Ισως υπολοιπο απο το παλιο προβλημα , ομως καλα ειναι μετα απο μια εβδομαδα να το ξαναδουμε , μην ειναι κατι καινουργιο . Επισης αν δεις να το σηκωνει συχνα ψηλα , να το δουμε νωριτερα . Παντως σε σχεση με παλια (στην αρχη του ποστ ) ειναι πια πολυ καλυτερα 

Στο << μπουτι >> παντως (ψηλα ) προσωπικα δεν βλεπω το ενα πιο διογκωμενο απ το αλλο , ομως ας μας πουνε τη γνωμη τους και αλλα παιδια

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι,δείχνει καλύτερα και δεν μαδάει πια την περιοχή δίπλα και πανω στο μπούτι.Επίσης χαίρομαι που παρόλο που δεν κουνάει τα δάχτυλα,το πόδι του είναι λειτουργικό.Όμως η υπερκερατώση ειναι κάτι ανησυχητικό;Δεν ξέρω εάν είναι σωστό αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα που του έβαζα epithol δεν τον εβλεπα και πολύ καλά ομως μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

----------


## jk21

Αν δεις στις παλιοτερες φωτο σου (τις τελευταιες πριν τις προσφατες ) ειχε κιτρινιλες στο ποδι .Τωρα οχι .Δειχνει καλυτερα 

Δεν κουνα τα δαχτυλα , γιατι μαλλον εχουν κοπει τενοντες στο σημειο που φαινοτανε κομμενο το κοκκαλο . Δεν διακοπηκε η αιματωση ομως και παρεμεινει ζωντανο σαν μελος

----------


## _maria_xg

Ναι είναι αλήθεια, υπήρχαν κιτρινίλες που δεν είχα παρατηρήσει.Ευτυχώς που παραμένει ζωντανό μέλος!Ουσιαστικά δεν υπάρχει διαφορά στιν κινήσεις του.Μπορει να κάνει κούνια,ακόμα και να ζευγαρώνει κτλ.Όμως πιο πολύ ρωτάω για την υπερκεράτωση επειδή φοβάμαι για ακάρεα.Λέτε να συνεχίσω με την epithol;Περίπου πόσο διάστημα επιτρέπεται να χρησιμοποιείται;

----------


## jk21

Δεν βλεπω προβλημα υπερκερατωσης , τουλαχιστον τοσο εντονο ωστε να ειναι διακριτο .Εγω δεν θα εβαζα . Αν καποιο μελος μας δει κατι πιο προσεκτικα , ας μας πει να συνεχισεις

----------


## _maria_xg

Τώρα δείχνει να έχει πληγή στο πόδι και το σηκώνει , προσπαθεί να μη το ακουμπάει στο κλάδι :/

----------


## jk21

Απο την προηγουμενη φορα




τωρα δειχνει πολυ μικροτερη διογκωση  . Απο εκει και περα αν συνεχιζει να δειχνει να το πονα , πρεπει να το ξαναδουμε

----------


## amastro

Φαίνεται ένα κόψιμο, μια γραμμή εκεί που αρχίζουν τα μπροστινά δάχτυλα. 
Μήπως είχε πιαστεί καμιά κλωστή;

----------


## jk21

φαινεται ανοιχτοχρωμο στην ακρη και λιγο πιο μεσα μια καθετη κοκκινη περιοχη ! εκει μαλλον λεει ο Ανδρεας .Για δες

----------


## _maria_xg

Καλημέρα! Το παραδεισακι μου κάποιες φορές κάνει κάποιες κουτσουλιές πιο πράσινες .. δεν ξέρω , φοβάμαι μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο συκώτι. Θα παρακαλούσα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## Titribit

ποια ειναι η διατροφη του?

----------


## _maria_xg

Τρώει κυρίως παπαγαλινη (μίγμα σπόρων που πουλάνε),αυγοτροφή δεν τρώει καθόλου. Επίσης διαφορά λαχανικά (μαρούλι,μήλο κτλ)

----------


## Titribit

τα λαχανικα κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ειναι η αιτια του χρωματισμου

----------


## _maria_xg

Ομως λαχανικό πρασινο δεν είχε φάει αυτη την εβδομάδα μόνο μήλο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Έχοντας τη τιμή να έχω καθημερινά δείγματα κουτσουλιών από 10 ζεμπράκια  :Evilgrin0039: , δεν μου φαίνονται περίεργες οι κουτσουλιές. Ίσως 1-2 να είναι λίγο πιο πράσινο το υγρό αλλά αυτό συχνά είναι θέμα χρωματισμού από το στερεό μέρος της κουτσουλιάς. Το συκώτι ίσως φαίνεται λίγο πιο σκούρο αλλά δεν νομίζω πως πρέπει να σε ανησυχεί κάτι σε αυτή τη φάση αν είναι ζωηρό και "κορνάρει" καθημερινώς και αδιακρίτως!

----------


## _maria_xg

Ωραια! Ευτυχώς! Φοβήθηκα μήπως ήταν κάτι πιο σοβαρό.Δεν είναι super ζωηρό αλλά δεν δείχνει και άρρωστο όποτε εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!  :Happy:

----------


## _maria_xg

Ωραια! Ευτυχώς! Φοβήθηκα μήπως ήταν κάτι πιο σοβαρό.Δεν είναι super ζωηρό αλλά δεν δείχνει και άρρωστο όποτε εντάξει. Ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ!!  :Happy: 

Βαζω μια ακόμη φωτογραφία γιατί η προηγούμενη νομίζω ότι δεν ήταν και τόσο καλή.. απλά για την ιστορία.

----------


## _maria_xg

Κωσταντίνα δεν το βλέπω και πολύ ζωηρό σήμερα,είναι κάπως πιο υποτονικό.. :/ και περισσότερες πράσινες κουτσουλίες.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Είναι φουσκωμένο; Κλείνει μάτια καθόλου; Κοιμάται μέσα στη μέρα;

----------


## _maria_xg

Το φτέρωμα του είναι κάπως πιο "θαμπό",διαφορετικό και είναι φουσκωμένο αλλα δεν κλείνει τα μάτια. Άκεφο.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μαρία πως είναι το μικρό;

----------


## _maria_xg

Δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα υπερκινητικό αλλά εντάξει ίσως να το ενοχλεί και η ζέστη  :Happy:  δεν ξέρω..

----------


## jk21

Απο τις 6 του Μαη δεν ξαναειχαμε νεα για την κατασταση στο ποδαρακι του και ισως να μην ειχαμε αν στις 29 ιουνη δεν το βλεπαμε ξανα να εχει εμφανως πρησμενο συκωτι  .. Βλεπατε μαλλον γιατι τοτε θυμαμαι ημουν στην πατριδα μου το Βολο σε διακοπες  . Βαλε φωτο και ευχομαι να μην ειναι χειροτερα , γιατι ειχε και ελαχιστα ερεθισμενο εντερακι τοτε που ξεκινα απ τη μεση της κοιλιας και φτανει προς την αμαρα

----------


## _maria_xg

Ωχ, Ευχαριστώ πολύ! Αύριο το πρωί θα βάλω!

----------


## _maria_xg

Καλημέρα!  :Happy: 

Αυτή είναι η σημερινή κατάσταση , όσο για το ποδαράκι του δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.Ειχα ρωτήσει για αυτή την «επίστρωση» αλλά ο πτηνιατρος μου είχε πει ότι επειδή το πόδι του δεν είναι λειτουργικό είναι κάτι λογικό να συμβεί , όμως τώρα βλέπω να γίνεται και στο άλλο.

----------


## jk21

η κατασταση στην κοιλια του , απροσμενα (για να ειμαι ειλικρινης ) ευτυχως ειναι ιδια προς το καλυτερη . Το συκωτι ειναι ορατο αλλα ελαχιστα πιο μικρο σαν προβολη και το εντερο δεν ειναι πια διεσταλμενο  . Να δινεις στο πουλακι συχνα πικρα ραδικια και ταραξακο αν βρεις στη φυση (αυτος απο το φθινοπωρο πια με βροχες ) . Σε καποια πετ σοπ υπαρχει και σπασμενο (τριμμενο ) αγκαθι Μαριας (χυμα ) που ισως σε αυτη τη μορφη να ετρωγε και θα το βοηθουσε πολυ . Ασπαστο δεν μπορει ενα ζεμπρακι 

Τα ποδαρακια του δεν μου αρεσουν  ...

Στο ενα νομιζω λειπουν δαχτυλα ή μας μπερδευει η φωτο ; μπορει να ειχαν καποια προβληματα και παλιοτερα αλλα τα δαχτυλα υπηρχανε  . Ισως τα κρυβει το φτερωμα .Στο αλλο δεν ειναι ορατο το κατω μερος για να δουμε το παλιο προβλημα στην πατουσα .Ομως και στα δυο δειχνει να υπαρχει ακαριαση . Δεν ξερω αν σκετο παραφινελαιο μπορει να απομονωσει τα ακαρεα κα να τα σκοτωσει , ενω δεν εχει και αναπλαστικες ιδιοτητες που εχουν καποιες αλοιφες .Θα σου προτεινα ειτε  να αναμιξεις παραφινελαιο με την novaquasol a απο φαρμακειο  ειτε να παρεις την tabernil pomada ή την epithol απο πετ σοπ

----------


## _maria_xg

Όχι δεν λείπουν δάχτυλα , απλά δεν είναι ορατά στην φωτογραφια. Αυτό είναι το καλό του πόδι. Στα αριστερά της φωτογραφιας είναι το ποδι με το πρόβλημα στο οποίο δεν κινεί τα δάκτυλά. Όμως ναι θα αρχίσω να του βάζω την epithol συστηματικά και να του δίνω και από αυτά τα συγκεκριμένα λαχανικά για να βοηθηθεί το συκώτι του. Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------

